# Dilles, we will never forget you!



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

You were certainly the oldest pony that I knew off, but sadly you had to go... may you forever rest in peace and gallop thru the stars!







 
_*BIRTH: ?? - ?? - ??*_​ 
_*DIED: 8 - 1 - 2010*_​


----------

